# Four jobs and I'm still bored?



## Banned (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm soooo bored! 

I have four jobs and *should* be busy, but I work weird hours and as a result seem to have a lot of time to do nothing.

I'm bored out of my tree.  I've been trying to think of hobbies but nothing really grabs me.  I want to start Irish Dancing next September which will take up a whole hour per week.

I've thought of getting another job, or trying to pick up more hours at my other jobs, but there has to be more to life than work.

I'm trying to keep costs down too.

I'm worried that I'm this bored now and working all my jobs - what am I going to do in February and March when I'm not allowed to work for eight weeks?  I'm going out of my tree now...

I pretty much sleep and watch TV all the time.  That's not very fun.  I need to find some more stuff to do.  

Any ideas?


----------



## Daniel (Nov 22, 2011)

> I'm trying to keep costs down too.



There goes all of my suggestions 

Cooking comes to mind, not to mention that it can sometimes save one money.


----------



## Banned (Nov 23, 2011)

Well, I do have money, I'm just trying to hoard it, but go ahead with more expensive options .

I have to admit I absolutely hate cooking.  Hate it hate it hate it.  I eat all meals out; always have.  

I just need something to get me off the couch and doing stuff.  Some of my hours at the airline are 4am - noon and then I spend 1pm til about 10pm on the couch.  I'm working about 65 hours a week altogether but it seems like I have so much time.  Or it goes in spurts.  A couple weeks ago I was desperate for a few days off and now I've had four off and I'm going out of my tree.  I need to be constantly busy it seems.  I want to go ziplining.  Maybe I should plan a ziplining trip .

---------- Post added at 10:36 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:25 PM ----------

Maybe I'll get a personal trainer and start going to the gym.  That will probably help on numerous levels...


----------



## Daniel (Nov 23, 2011)

Or spend that money on an iPad and buy a $2 exercise app


----------



## Banned (Nov 24, 2011)

My work has a free gym for all employees - a really nice one - and we can get personal trainers for about $20/hr. As much as I really want an iPad, I can't justify the cost. All this watching of Til Debt Do Us Part has taught me a LOT about money and wants vs needs. I picked up some extra hours at work too. I heard from the pig breeder and she's going to be more than I thought because of her colouring so I have to come up with an extra $1000 that I hadn't budgeted for. May as well work, and work out . I'm excited to start Irish Dancing next fall though, and I already have my pig signed up for some training classes so that will give me something to do as well. I think part of it is a seasonal thing...not much is happening right now with Christmas a few weeks away, and I'm kind of stuck because I'll be out of commission for eight weeks or so at the end of January, and I'm going away for a week at the beginning of January. So really, I can't do much before end of March/early April...and I didn't return to my bowling league this year and didn't get out diving nearly as much as I'd hoped to. 

So ya...I'm bored, but I have lots coming up after the holidays. I'm worried about sitting on my butt for eight weeks but at least I'll have a little piggy to keep me occupied. The hard part will be to not go back to work before the doctor says I can .  My one boss said she won't let me and I really don't want to hurt myself so I'll be a good girl.


----------



## panpan (Mar 1, 2012)

wow good for you.. you have 4 jobs! if you asked me i dont have a job. I hate my previous job and also my profession.. So right now im so depressed!


----------



## Banned (Jun 21, 2012)

Daniel said:


> Or spend that money on an iPad and buy a $2 exercise app



Done and done .  I got the free "couch to 5km" app and as soon as I'm allowed I'm going to take up running again.  Probably around August.  I'm excited.  Haven't been able to run or work out in two and a half years.  Yay!


----------



## adaptive1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Have you tried Zumba classes? I love them and you can drop in. I like trying new things and I have done things like tennis lessons, joined a singing group, taken Spanish lessons, joined a walking club...hmmm, I have taken beading classes where you make bracelets, taken cooking classes and public speaking classes. I have volunteered, joined a dragon boat team which was amazing and worked with habitat for humanity. People laugh at me for all the weird things I try but who said a hobby can't be looking for a hobby! I also love iTunes university too. That might be fun if you have iTunes and it's free too.


----------



## Banned (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow adaptive - love all the ideas!  As soon as I'm cleared for physical activity around mid-August I plan to get back into the lakes diving and get back to running as a start.  I want to take Irish Dancing and rock climbing as well in the fall.

I have spent two and a half years battling Debillitating fatigue and chronic pain and I am SO excited that so quickly after surgery I have a tonne of energy again and no pain.  I used to have to do one thing, then rest, do another, then rest.  As a result I couldn't do a lot or commit to much because I knew I'd never have the energy to keep the commitments.   

Ill have to check out iTunes university as well.  Never heard of that Nd have just entered the world of Apple.

I love your attitude of who says looking for a hobby can't be a hobby.  Nothing says we have to love everything we try but our lives are so much richer when we experiment with experiences!  Thanks for the post.

---------- Post Merged on June 22nd, 2012 at 12:29 AM ---------- Previous Post was on June 21st, 2012 at 11:33 PM ----------

I just downloaded iTunes U.  It is super cool - thanks adaptive!


----------

